# Update...2nd surgery today



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry I've been offline for awhile lately. I had surgery on April 6th to remove the right side of my thyroid. They also removed the isthmus which is where the nodule was located. The doctor was sure it wasn't cancer and decided to stop the operation. My results from the pathology lab came back last night as papillary carcinoma. I go back into surgery this afternoon at 3pm EST. They are removing the left side of my thyroid and possibly a few lymph nodes as well.

While I'm not thrilled to have to go through another surgery I know it is pretty common to do so in these cases. For those that have done this before is the recovery time the same as the first time around? I'm feeling pretty good today only 3 days post surgery so hopefully it will be the same this time.

I meet with my endo on Wednesday and we will discuss when to do the RAI treatment then.

I'll try and update tomorrow if possible. If not I will do so when I get home. Thanks for all the support and prayers everyone has extended me here on this forum!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> Sorry I've been offline for awhile lately. I had surgery on April 6th to remove the right side of my thyroid. They also removed the isthmus which is where the nodule was located. The doctor was sure it wasn't cancer and decided to stop the operation. My results from the pathology lab came back last night as papillary carcinoma. I go back into surgery this afternoon at 3pm EST. They are removing the left side of my thyroid and possibly a few lymph nodes as well.
> 
> While I'm not thrilled to have to go through another surgery I know it is pretty common to do so in these cases. For those that have done this before is the recovery time the same as the first time around? I'm feeling pretty good today only 3 days post surgery so hopefully it will be the same this time.
> 
> ...


Oh my dear Lord!! Of course you are in my prayers.....................big-time!!!

I will say this; "You are one lucky puppy to have such good medical care! Others cannot say the same as you no doubt know. They go for a long time w/o cancer detection. Not a good scenario!"

God bless. Hurry back!! You "are" going to be fine. You "are" going to get your life back.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Normally like in your situation doctor should have done pathology/biopsy right there and then while you were still out on the table so as to keep you going through what you are going through now - a second surgery. Shame on the doctor. Anyway the important issue is that the cancer WAS detected and it is being taken care of now and you will soon be on the road to healing.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and for a speedy recovery.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Its sound like your definitely on the right track and at least have doctors that are following up on things at least. I don't know how you do with little children...as I have 2 of my own and can't imagine having surgery. BIG SUPER ENORMOUS HUGS TO YOU (((HUGS)))


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree with GD Woman, they should have done a frozen section while you were on the table. Alas, that is water under the bridge. Thank goodness they found it and are now getting it all out! I'll be praying for you!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> Sorry I've been offline for awhile lately. I had surgery on April 6th to remove the right side of my thyroid. They also removed the isthmus which is where the nodule was located. The doctor was sure it wasn't cancer and decided to stop the operation. My results from the pathology lab came back last night as papillary carcinoma. I go back into surgery this afternoon at 3pm EST. They are removing the left side of my thyroid and possibly a few lymph nodes as well.
> 
> While I'm not thrilled to have to go through another surgery I know it is pretty common to do so in these cases. For those that have done this before is the recovery time the same as the first time around? I'm feeling pretty good today only 3 days post surgery so hopefully it will be the same this time.
> 
> ...


Stacy.......you are probably in La La Land right now but we are "all" holding you in our thoughts and prayers.

Hoping you can crawl to the PC soon and let us know how you are doing. I feel so bad that you had to go through this yet a second time.

{{{{Stacy}}}}


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

stacy80,

arty0006:

Happy Healing vibes are on the way!

Lovlkn


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the concern everyone. Just to clarify b/c I may have been out of it with my pain meds when I posted originally but my doctor did do a frozen section and he and the pathologist (who was in the operating room) both agreed that they couldn't see cancer. They were 90% sure it wasn't cancer which is why they went ahead and finished the surgery. After further lab study with stains and such that is when they found the cancer. Sorry if I misled anyone! 

I am home now and recovering from my second surgery. They were able to remove the left side of the thyroid and 5 or so lymph nodes without any complications. Those will be sent away to pathology for testing. The surgery went well and while my recovery is a bit slower and harder I am feeling pretty well. I meet with my endo on Wed to discuss when and how to go about the RAI treatment. Does anyone have an experience they can share with me on what it is like and entails?

It is hard with the kids but my husband and mother in law have been doing all the work with them. I just get to enjoy the kisses and loves without the work for awhile. 

Thanks again everyone for the concern, thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> Thanks for all the concern everyone. Just to clarify b/c I may have been out of it with my pain meds when I posted originally but my doctor did do a frozen section and he and the pathologist (who was in the operating room) both agreed that they couldn't see cancer. They were 90% sure it wasn't cancer which is why they went ahead and finished the surgery. After further lab study with stains and such that is when they found the cancer. Sorry if I misled anyone!
> 
> I am home now and recovering from my second surgery. They were able to remove the left side of the thyroid and 5 or so lymph nodes without any complications. Those will be sent away to pathology for testing. The surgery went well and while my recovery is a bit slower and harder I am feeling pretty well. I meet with my endo on Wed to discuss when and how to go about the RAI treatment. Does anyone have an experience they can share with me on what it is like and entails?
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; I am so glad you could make it to the PC to let us know how you are doing.

Well.............you have just been through hell and back. No doubt about it; you body was not ready for a second surgery so soon.

Just rest and let everyone pamper you; you deserve it.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update!! I'm glad you are doing well. Please continue to take it easy and allow your body time to heal! I'll be thinking about you!


----------

